# Unique Hotels from Around the World



## SeaBreeze (Oct 12, 2013)

Some of the more unique hotels from around the world...http://www.theworldgeography.com/2013/09/unique-hotels.html


----------



## Old Hipster (Oct 12, 2013)

I want to stay in the Magic Mountain Hotel.


----------



## Katybug (Oct 12, 2013)

Great thread, SeaBreeze, loved it!!!

I have always had a deep fascination with Africa, it has so many layers of interest for me.  And the hotels referenced in the link really peaked my interest, especially the giraffe sharing a meal.  I can imagine sitting out on one of the decks with a glass of wine and those gorgeous elephants wandering around below, almost surreal.  I can't get enough of reading anything about any part of it, but moi here, who can't bear to even look at a picture of a spider would be much more comfortable & prefer to stay at the hotel in Maldives of those listed.  I've heard the area is beyond description in beauty.


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 12, 2013)

[h=3]Gagudju *Crocodile* Holiday Inn Jabiru[/h]

 

Kakadu National Park, Northern Territory, Australia.

(From reviews, the shape is about the best thing it has going for it as hotel/motels rate.)


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 16, 2013)

I'd like  to visit the Giraffe Manor.  Would be interesting to have a giraffe stick it's head into your bowl of cereal in the morning.


----------



## Katybug (Oct 16, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> I'd like  to visit the Giraffe Manor.  Would be interesting to have a giraffe stick it's head into your bowl of cereal in the morning.



*That was a very unique picture, wasn't it?  I loved the thread.*


----------

